# Gy.104 ?



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anybody help ? looking for the name of the Grimsby trawler GY.104,belonging too Atlas S.F.Co one of the Northern Sceptre class.
Tony.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

MASTERFRITH said:


> Can anybody help ? looking for the name of the Grimsby trawler GY.104,belonging too Atlas S.F.Co one of the Northern Sceptre class.
> Tony.


GY 104 Reverto, corcyra, pilote 5, jean eva/wolves/pataudi. that is all i could find on that registration Number. 'cueball44' PS The trawler called reverto sank in 1916.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

MASTERFRITH said:


> Can anybody help ? looking for the name of the Grimsby trawler GY.104,belonging too Atlas S.F.Co one of the Northern Sceptre class.
> Tony.


You could be looking for GY2 Northern Sun.'cueball44'


----------



## Duskmoor (Nov 2, 2018)

MASTERFRITH said:


> Can anybody help ? looking for the name of the Grimsby trawler GY.104,belonging too Atlas S.F.Co one of the Northern Sceptre class.
> Tony.


From a couple of photos that were donated to our museum, she seems to be called Pataudi, here are the photos so you can see if it's the vessel you're after.


----------



## Duskmoor (Nov 2, 2018)

Also there was a Jean Eva (renamed Wolves) registered as GY104, photo attached.


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

The trawlers shown in #4 and #5 are unlikely to be the 1914/5 GY104, it would appear that they are circa 1930 built. I have sailed on trawlers built in 1914 and 1930's. 

Trawler numbers can be reassigned if the original holding vessel (or it's successors) are scrapped, sunk or change port of registry within the UK. If it changes name but retains same port of registry it retains its given number


----------



## gerrardo (Nov 23, 2018)

Duskmoor said:


> Also there was a Jean Eva (renamed Wolves) registered as GY104, photo attached.


Thanks for the photo!


----------

